# Chum Blocks @ Fisherman's Warehouse



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Incase anyone is interested or has not been there in a while, Fisherman's Warehouse has put good use to all their dead baitfish. They put them through a grinder and added menhadden oil and froze them into blocks. Going for about $5/each. I think I might try one out sometime. 

Any of you fellas ever tried chummin' for cats? Has it helped or made any difference?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I tried once. Found a recipe for catfish chum that called for corn water and sugar and you let if ferment for a few days, turned to whiskey I think! It didnt work.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

twistertail said:


> turned to whiskey I think!


Well at least ya stayed warm if the fishing was slow.


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

Yip i tried chummin' wonce .. i was catfishin' and drinkin some cold beers, too many cold beers to remember but i do remember leaning over the boat and chummin' and i don't think it helped anything LOL


----------

